
Facebook, Google, and Twitter Have Agreed to Apply Germany’s Anti-Hate Speech Law - yincrash
http://qz.com/575268/facebook-google-and-twitter-have-agreed-to-apply-germanys-strict-anti-hate-speech-law-online/
======
ZoeZoeBee
Simply deleting people's feelings does not make them disappear. There will be
unintended consequences to pushing totalitarian measures such as these.

~~~
CM30
Yep. Like making people think that 'the man' is trying to shut down opinions
they don't like/facts they consider inconvenient and hence driving people to
real extremists who want to capitalise on people's hatred.

Every attempt to 'censor hatred' simply drives people to far right/far
left/facist/whatever political groups that claim to be against censorship and
for the 'common man'.

------
halkoy
You can change the opinions of people by blocking them. Internet must be
always free

